# Love Ice-off



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

With the move to Nebraska coming, this is my last strawberry ice-off for a few years. Hit it once last week and again yesterday. Did well both trips, with two of us limiting out on nice bows a week ago, and three of us limiting out yesterday. Fish are now getting ready to be smoked for a bear hunting trip at the end of the month with Topping and Trigger. Still never caught a slot buster, but enjoy coming close and catching big fish. Sorry for the crappy pics, I have a 20 dollar phone that acts as my camera.
A week ago (Fish 15"-18")

Yesterday (Fish 17"-21")


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice fish! Looking to catch some fish tomorrow up there, hopefully you left some in the lake to catch!


----------

